# Computer shuts off randomly, screen says 'no signal', fans run at 100% speed...help?



## HyperCriticality (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

Really need some help on this issue I'm having. I have absolutely no idea what might be causing it, at first I thought it might be an issue with my graphics card. I re installed the drivers for my graphics card, and it worked well for 3 days. The second I booted my computer today, it shows 'no signal detected' on my monitor and the fans go to 100%. 

These are my specs:







What can I do to troubleshoot this issue? Is there anyway I can fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## Aaron95 (Sep 15, 2013)

Do you have another PSU around? That would be my first thought..
So you're not able to boot at all now? if you have a lower powered GPU or onboard can you try with that?

The PSU you have should have plenty of room for upgrades yet but might be faulty.. just see how you go with that. With my current graphics cards if i were to boot up with no power supplied they will spin at 100% and no signal. If you dont have another PSU or anything can you tell me is it only the graphics cards fans going full speed or all your system fans?


----------



## ZetZet (Sep 15, 2013)

I would say it's either MB or GPU.
Do you have motherboard speaker connected? If you don't you should try that and listen for error signal.
Also you could try removing your gpu and run it on iGPU.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 15, 2013)

If its built in to a case id start by checking the memory and gfx are fitted correctly and try the memory sticks one at a time as it doesn't sound like its posting correctly also plugging a mobo speaker in is a good plan.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 15, 2013)

-disable all overclocks if any
-run aida or some software to check temps.
-run stress testS like furmark for gpu and prime 95 for cpu to test temp.
-if this crashes system, your PSU is probably dying.
-if you get artifacts in furmark. then GPU is dying.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 15, 2013)

the easy things is reset all to default, if you have another graphic card or you could borrow from your friend to test it with your board
you may have err from board, gpu or just they cant be friend each other
btw check your cable and monitor too


----------



## HyperCriticality (Sep 18, 2013)

I've run Furmark, no artifacts. I've run Prime95, no shut downs. It continues to be this random thing. Should I just disconnect things one by one until I realise what it is that is causing the problems? Also I should specify, my computer doesn't turn 'off' per se. My audio cuts out, the video cuts out, but everything inside appears to be running.

Might be PSU or Motherboard I guess? 

I dunno, I really need some help though


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 18, 2013)

When you say the fans ramp up to full speed, is that the gpu fans or case fans?

Also, are you using the audio from the gpu?






If you are losing video and sound and you *are* using the 680's sound output it very well could be the card, power to the card or the pci-e lane it's sitting in.

If the GPU fans are ramping up with video loss it is almost definitely is a gpu issue, whether software conflict or hardware - hard to tell.

If you're not using the 680's audio then it's more complicated 

Try the mobo's intel HD gfx  to see if there are any issues running on that (apart from being slow).


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 18, 2013)

HyperCriticality said:


> I've run Furmark, no artifacts. I've run Prime95, no shut downs. It continues to be this random thing. Should I just disconnect things one by one until I realise what it is that is causing the problems? Also I should specify, my computer doesn't turn 'off' per se. My audio cuts out, the video cuts out, but everything inside appears to be running.
> 
> Might be PSU or Motherboard I guess?
> 
> I dunno, I really need some help though



umm looks like sleep condition


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 18, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> umm looks like sleep condition



Sleep wouldn't send fans to full tilt.  

OP, are fans still ramping up on screen/audio off?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2013)

I had a faulty 7950 about a year back, I'd turn the PC on and every fan would go to max, and nothing would display, as far as I could tell it didnt POST either. Maybe check the GPU in another machine.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 18, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Sleep wouldn't send fans to full tilt.
> 
> OP, are fans still ramping up on screen/audio off?



yeah, thats kinda weird 
just test your graphic card in other pc, or you have something that run not right on your board


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 18, 2013)

you need to run prime 95 for atleast and hour to know for sure.

and furmark needs to be run in extreme burnin mode.

run them again and most your temps. use hwmonitor to give results of the min/max


----------

